# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Keshilla per shkollen

## Lory al

pershendetje te gjitheve ....Jam nje vajze ne mbarim te vitit te dyte dhe e pavendosur ne lidhje me te ardhmen time per sa i perket shkollimit dhe deges perkatese qe do te zgjedh....Jam shume mire me mesime megjithate nuk eshte se dallohem ne nje drejtim te caktuar psh natyror ose shoqeror dhe kjo me duket se me ben edhe me te veshtire zgjedhjen time perfundimtare.Megjithate kam dalluar dy dege qe them se me pelqejne megjithsese nuk kam informacionin e duhur per to.Keto dy dege jane krejt te ndryshme nga njera tj .Behet fjale per inxh e mjedisit dhe fizioterapi....atehere nqs mundeni kerkoj mendimin tuaj ne lidhje me keto dy dege ....se cila ka me shume perspektive ne ditet e sotme dhe cila eshte me e pershtatshme per tu vahzduar..gjithashtu pres edhe sugjerime ne lidhje me dege te tjera  :shkelje syri:  [ :shkelje syri: ] .faleminderit

----------


## Marya

Fizioterapia nuk eshte per femra, do te te duhet te ngresha hopa lloj lloj peshash e personash invalide e te moshuar, ndersa kjo tjetra nuk e kuptoj cte pelqen ne te

----------


## Erlebnisse

Zgjidh shkollen e larte "Kristal" me dege "Ekonomi e Biznes" se do dalesh me siguri e fituar  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Vit te dyte? Prit se ke akoma Kohe per te vendosur.

----------


## milanistja_el

> Zgjidh shkollen e larte "Kristal" me dege "Ekonomi e Biznes" se do dalesh me siguri e fituar (: (: (:


hahahaha Erlebnisse rri se kaq shume publicitet sa po i bejne tani, kur te mbaroje vajza vitin e trete do jene zene gjithe vendet te Kristali  :perqeshje: 

Lori varet ku e ke syrin ti te jetosh: nese mendon te jetosh ne Shqiperi Fizioterapia eshte dege e mire (per nje ore fizioterapi fitohet tek 10 mije leke te vjetra), por puna eshte se ne shqiptaret s'e kemi xhepin ne rregull te marrim fizioterapist per nevojat qe kemi, sipas te ardhurave 1 ore ne muaj mund te paguajme... keshtu per ne Shqiperi icik veshtire puna ne fizioterapi, s'e kemi kulturen dhe s'kemi xhepin. 

Gjithsesi privat po te nis nje sugjerim per degen e fizioterapise. 

Por mos harro, gjithmone kur te zgjedhesh nje universitet privat, kontrollo qe te jene universitete te akredituara nga shteti shqiptar se i bie te harxhosh leket kot. 

Sa per inxhiniere mjedisi me duket shumeeee e veshtire per te gjetur pune ne Shqiperi, duhet te paguash te gjesh pune dhe jo pak, pastaj eshte diplome qe s'ha buke jashte. 

Ps. Marya s'eshte e thene qe vajza te punoje ne nje shtepi kurimi apo azile pleqsh per te mbajtur pesha,  mund edhe te punoje ne nje qender estetike, ne qendra riabilitimi per femijet me probleme etj etj, ka shume mundesi ne ditet e sotme.

----------


## white_snake

> pershendetje te gjitheve ....Jam nje vajze ne mbarim te vitit te dyte dhe e pavendosur ne lidhje me te ardhmen time per sa i perket shkollimit dhe deges perkatese qe do te zgjedh....Jam shume mire me mesime megjithate nuk eshte se dallohem ne nje drejtim te caktuar psh natyror ose shoqeror dhe kjo me duket se me ben edhe me te veshtire zgjedhjen time perfundimtare.Megjithate kam dalluar dy dege qe them se me pelqejne megjithsese nuk kam informacionin e duhur per to.Keto dy dege jane krejt te ndryshme nga njera tj .Behet fjale per inxh e mjedisit dhe fizioterapi....atehere nqs mundeni kerkoj mendimin tuaj ne lidhje me keto dy dege ....se cila ka me shume perspektive ne ditet e sotme dhe cila eshte me e pershtatshme per tu vahzduar..gjithashtu pres edhe sugjerime ne lidhje me dege te tjera ; ) [; )] .faleminderit


Ne opinionin tim te dyja zgjedhjet i ke te dobta.

Fizioterapia: dege e lezetshme nese te pelqen te masazhosh njerez qe si njeh ter diten ( ca te lare ca te palare  :buzeqeshje:  ). Eshte nje profesion shume interaktiv dhe do kesh te besh me lloj individi. Edhe si profesion nuk eshte shume fitimprures ndac ne Shqiperi ndac ne europe. Mundesite e punesimit jane ose te veprosh si fizioterapist privat (ku do te duhet shume pune te gjesh klietele), ose ne ndonje spital/ azil ose ne ndonje klub sporti (futboll, volejboll, basketboll, etj). Nje i njohuri im ketu ne UK ka perfunduar per fizioterapi edhe punon recepsionist ne nje hotel tani.

Nese te pelqen tu gjendesh njerezve afer edhe je me te veretete e pregatituar dhe ke vullnet te studjosh sic thua, atehere studjo mjeksine. Nese e fillon si dege, eksperienca akademike si dhe pjekuria do te jap vete drejtimin e duhur per profilizim (mjeke e pergjithshme, kardilogji, neurologji, etj)

Inxh Mjedisore: Dicka per te cilen Shqiperia ka nevoj, sepse ato 2 ambjete te gjelberta qe patem edhe ate eko-sistem 'te varfer' qe patem vajtem e i vum flaken e shkatarruam cdo gje. E kemi bere vendin si nje xhungel betoni. Por se ka nevoj Shqiperia s'do te thote se ka nevoj qeveria (dhe ne e shohim sa e ve ujin ne zjarre qeveria jone per Shqiperine tone), e kur s'ka nevoj qeveria nuk ka as vende pune!

Sygjerimet qe mund te jap une jane:
-) Mjeksi (sic permenda me siper)
-) Inxhinjeri (informatike e rrjete kompjuterike akoma ne zhvillim e siper ne Shqiperi, inxhinjeri strukturash, elektrike, elektronike)
-) Arkitekture (nje perzierje e lezetshme e artit dhe strukturave)

Ose behu DJ e merr 1000 euro per dasem, po do kesh pune kryesisht vetem muajve te veres  :perqeshje: !

Te uroj suksese per c'do dege qe te zgjedhesh!
Nese mund te jap edhe nje keshille te fundit, edhe pse ben mire qe studjon opsionet qe tani, duro te kryesh vitin e trete, do te piqesh me shume e do kesh nje ide me te qarte per te ardhmen  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Marya

Prefesionet qe enderrroj pervajzen time  jane mjeke laborante osefarmaciste, punera te pastra, pa stres, edhe fitimprurese

----------


## white_snake

> Prefesionet qe enderrroj pervajzen time  jane mjeke laborante osefarmaciste, punera te pastra, pa stres, edhe fitimprurese


Uroj te behen realitet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Inxhieneria e mjedisit është kot fare dhe pa perspektivë në Shqipëri, këtë ta them sepse disa nga shoqet e mia e mbaruan. Nqs do të ishte jashtë saj, Gjermani psh do të ishte sh. zgjedhje e bukur dhe garante për të ardhmen.

Fizioterapia është degë e bukur për mendimin tim, por kërkon pak devotshmëri dhe sh. sh. durim e përkushtim. Duhet ta kesh pasion me pak fjalë, sepse puna e mëvonshme si fizioterapiste është e lodhshme.



> Zgjidh shkollen e larte "Kristal" me dege "Ekonomi e Biznes" se do dalesh me siguri e fituar


Po postoj foton dhe po çlodh gishtat, meqë e kemi si temë edhe në forum. Çuni i Umberto Bossit me diplomë Harvardi, m'falni Kristali.

----------


## PINK

> Prefesionet qe enderrroj pervajzen time  jane mjeke laborante osefarmaciste, punera te pastra, pa stres, edhe fitimprurese


Sa do thoja dhe une Per gocen lol- Do e drejtoj per finance, law. Ku ka pare dhe Pune gjithmone !

----------


## PINK

Ka ne Shqiperi guidance counselor lol qe te keshillohen nxenesit ne lidhje me te ardhmen atje? Per zgjedhjen e shkolles, deges. Te japin nje si drejtim ne baze te asaj cfare te intereson, dhe ne lidhje me market job atje. Qe mos u hyni dege koti dhe pa bereqet kur I thone. Se koha eshte flori. Humbje kohe nje dege e gabuar etc.

----------


## Lory al

sh flm per pergjigjet te gjitheve...nuk jam sh e vogel per te menduar sepse me duhet te zgjedh profilin dhe lendet qe do te me ndihmojne...inxhinieria e mjedisit eshte nje dege qe me plq sh pastaj ka te beje me mjedisin qe un jam sh e afeksionuar..por e di qe nuk ka pune..un sigurisht dua nje dege qe te me ofroje te ardhme...perseri flm per pergjigjet

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Inxhinieri Mjedisi zë punë te Ndërmarrja Komunale e Bashkisë ku jeton dhe puna që do bësh është pastrimi i gjetheve të pemëve në qëndër të qytetit nga pluhurat që ngrihen gjatë verës nga kalimi i makinave.Rroga varion nga 150 mijë lekë të vjetra deri në 180 mijë lekë të vjetra.Si të mbarosh atë Akuakulturën në Kamëz psh,do shkosh për peshk,po nuk je peshkatar ordiner,je me diplomë.

----------


## dfqqq

Kur te marresh me shum info per fizioterapine ateher informo te tjeret.
Te gjithe ne shqiperi mendojne qe fizioterapia eshte masazh por fizioterapia nk ka lidhje me masazhin nqf do ishe kaq i infirmuar do ta dije se eshte gjeja e pare qe meson, ato qe te duken ty si masazh ne te vertet jane teknika te vecanta qe perdoren per rehabilitimin e 1 segmenti te caktuar.

----------

